# What about videos?



## goproguy (Oct 9, 2015)

I mainly shoot photos, but I am shooting more video lately. I want a program that plays video so I can see if the clip is worth keeping, content, etc. Is there a plugin for LR that does that? I looked at bridge, but it doesn't support video either. 

I'd use LR but it has some problem. If I play a video LR plays a second or two and then freezes. Then if I pause it and let it sit 30 seconds or so, it will play a few more seconds and freeze. Is this normal?

Thanks for your help in advance. 

BTW, I use LR 4.4


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 9, 2015)

If Lightroom doesn't play the video too well (possibly because your computer is not the most powerful one), then a plugin will probably not help either. It's better to use a separate program, that doesn't tax your computer so much.


----------



## goproguy (Oct 10, 2015)

My computer is an Asus ROG G750JW with i7 4- physical/8- boosted cores, 8 GB RAM, 1TB HDD GeForce 765m graphics card with 2GB GDDR3 dedicated graphics Ram. It's plenty of computer. For the record, I used LR on a Pentium desktop without a graphics card!

Compared to your computer, mine is pathetic though.... 

Do you have a recommendation for a separate program?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 10, 2015)

You could try VLC.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 10, 2015)

BTW, playing videos in Lightroom isn't fun on my machine either. I keep them out of Lightroom.


----------



## goproguy (Oct 10, 2015)

I organize them in LR, but I don't play them in it. I have lots of video players, but I want an organizer that plays them too.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 10, 2015)

OK, here's a tip. Go to Google.com and type 'video organizer software'.


----------



## goproguy (Oct 12, 2015)

I really just wondered if there was a plugin or something for LR because I already have the clips in it and organize them in it. I can play them in other programs, but I don't want to have to open LR and "other Program", then  open  folder A and pick clip "img.----.MOV". Then have to play it in "other Program" and then label it all in LR. I mean labeling takes long enough with photos, much less videos even if they played perfectly. 

Oh well, I guess I can just use the other program. I just wondered if there was a good video organizer that was like LR or compatible with it.


----------

